# Application pour graver une image Ubuntu bootable sur USB



## tonymx15 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Voilà comme écris dans le titre je recherche une application me permettant de créer une image bootable de Ubuntu sur ma clès USB afin de pouvoir booter dessus sur un vieux ordinateur qui me sert de "Testing OS", j'ai jamais encore utiliser cette fonctionnalité qu'offrait le BIOS donc je n'ais pas de logiciel adéquat 

Anthony


----------



## edd72 (21 Septembre 2011)

Utilitaire de Disque


----------



## tonymx15 (22 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de regarder et l'utilitaire de disque ne propose pas de créer une image sur clès USB d'un .iso...


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2011)

Le plus simple est d'utiliser Linux ou Ouinedoze (_via_ virtualisation).


----------



## tonymx15 (23 Septembre 2011)

Je sais pas mais en tout cas je viens d'essayer avec l'utilitaire de disque, il ne prend pas mes .iso... J'ai essayé avec Toast Titanium et il m'a graver deux DVD que je n'arrive pas à booter sur mon PC... Donc je pense que dans les deux sens les images que j'ai gravé ne ce sont pas bien gravé !

Il n'y a pas un logiciel sur mac qui grave comme il faut des images .iso sur DVD ou CD ? Pour que je puisse booter...


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2011)

As-tu lu la page de Ubuntu qui explique comment faire sur Linux/Ouinedoze/Mac OS X ?


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> As-tu lu la page de Ubuntu qui explique comment faire sur Linux/Ouinedoze/Mac OS X ?



Comme l'écrit @bompi, voici la page et celle-ci avec UNetbootin.


----------



## tonymx15 (26 Septembre 2011)

Merci, mais cette page explique comment installer Ubuntu sur Mac, et moi je veux juste savoir comment graver une image avec un mac... car je vais installer Ubuntu sur un PC.

Je vais regarder du côter de UNetbootin


----------



## daffyb (28 Septembre 2011)

tonymx15 a dit:


> Merci, mais cette page explique comment installer Ubuntu sur Mac, et moi je veux juste savoir comment graver une image avec un mac... car je vais installer Ubuntu sur un PC.
> 
> Je vais regarder du côter de UNetbootin



Toast le fait correctement. 
Si après gravure de ton iso tu n'arrives pas à booter dessus :
Soit l'iso est foireux
Soit le DVD est foireux
Soit ton PC/lecteur est foireux


----------



## Amalcrex (2 Octobre 2011)

Si tu graves ton ubuntu (ou autre distrib) tu ne pourras pas garder tes modifications si tu fais du "live" comme ça via usb. Ce serait un peu dommage! Ou alors c'est vraiment pour tester mais très légèrement.

Le mieux comme dit plus haut est la virtualisation! VBox pour Mac et tu peux faire tout ce que tu veux en Linux avec (raid, LVM, réseaux, serveurs, ...)


----------



## pemmore (4 Octobre 2011)

le logiciel ubuntu qui sert à faire booter une clé usb (j'utilise un lecteur de cartes et une compact flash) c'est UNetbootin ,je sais pas si ça marche sous mac.


----------

